# Mlodszy PcT, some spiders from Poland



## Mlodszy (Aug 19, 2010)

My hobby,  My love 

Poecilotheria ornata -female about 4cm body 


Poecilotheria metallica -female about 5,7cm body 


Poecilotheria bara -female about 4,5cm body 


Poecilotheria rufilata -female about 6,5cm body 


Avicularia geroldi - female 5,5cm body, mooomy  



I'm Lovin' It - Lampropema violaceopes - around 7cm body




Avicularia versicolor female 5,5cm body, 



Avicularia purpurea cf female 4,5cm body, mooomy  



Theraphosa apophysis 





My room


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 21, 2010)

Amazing spiders, enclosures and pictures!:clap:


----------



## Abby (Aug 21, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## bliss (Aug 21, 2010)

Poecilotheria bara?   

Looks like subfusca? :?  Did I miss a scientific name change?


----------



## oversoul (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice ! Avics. and Poes. !

PS. Niezłe to masz ; D


----------



## Mlodszy (Aug 21, 2010)

*hmm*

Poecilothera subfusca - other names Scurria fasciata and  Poecilotheria bara

This is Poecilotheria subfusca lowland

Picture that I found - differences between highland and lowland - adult females
http://img23.imageshack.us/i/comparisonv.jpg

Borrowed pictures from other T. forum
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5701/shl1tt2xd2.jpg

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/6900/shl2dc0fp5.jpg

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7859/shl3vl4ke8.jpg


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 21, 2010)

*Low land!*

i personally think the low land has more striking colors than high land


----------



## Mlodszy (Aug 26, 2010)

link to photos about differences btw bara and subfusca
http://www.arachnea.org/forum/f18/poecilotheria-bara-t30126/page2.html


----------



## Mlodszy (Aug 26, 2010)

Avi geroldi l1 



Avi purpurea cf n2


P. miranda 4,5cm body female


P. formosa 6-6,5cm body female


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 26, 2010)

great collection of spiders...and nice pics too!


----------



## Mlodszy (Aug 26, 2010)

Formosa and Miranda cost only 115$, I think it's very low price for both.


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 5, 2010)

*new new new*


----------



## Terry D (Sep 5, 2010)

Mlodzy, Sum colorful stuff. Nice! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, really nice collection and pics.  Keep em coming.


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 6, 2010)

*after rebuild*


----------



## Sundan (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice setups


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 7, 2010)

* up up up*


----------



## ocean/blue (Sep 7, 2010)

Your collection is stunning!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## jt39565 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting those, you've made my mind up, I'mm getting a P. metallica! That is beautifull!:3:


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 9, 2010)

*B. smithi *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 9, 2010)

Great pictures mate! That poor B. smeethi, just look at her abdomen when laying all those eggs!

I hope she lost all that "skin" she has too much.  Oh what lighrtning do you use so that you get all that yellowish tones, especially on previous page, where you took enclosure shelves?


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 9, 2010)

**

Simply LED


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 15, 2010)

Female ????????

Male????????

Body size 5 - 6cm


----------



## DTM (Sep 16, 2010)

Female, female


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool egg sac pictures!!!


----------



## Mlodszy (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

New photo  of female P. metallica 5,5cm body size


----------



## Tokendog (Sep 19, 2010)

More pictures!


----------



## Darek304 (Oct 15, 2010)

Twoja versi jest nieźiemska xD


----------

